# 2022 Legislative session results.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the hunter/outdoors related bills that passed the legislature this session. I can't say I have any problems with any of these and some are in the common sense category, like SB 206. HB 78 sounds like at least a start to transparency we all demand with conservation tag monies. 









Planning to hunt in Utah this year? Here are 9 new bills you should know about


Each year, the Utah Legislature tackles a number of hunting, fishing and sportsman-related bills, whether it’s a small change to hunter education courses, or a new hunt that Utahns can look forward to.




www.deseret.com






I am disappointed that HB 129 didn't pass. Back to court.


----------

